# 2014 Babies



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Jedi is only 8 hours old, thought the baby thread needed the kickstart to hopefully more babies being shared here as well 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Yay! I'm so excited this thread has some activity! I hope others post so we can all gush about babies.

Your baby is sooooo perfect!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

My April 12th foal! Chestnut colt By Hydrive Cat x Smart Queen Lena. Somewhere around 12 hours old in the pics .


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Elliot >D


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

oh vair oh said:


> Elliot >D


Wow that baby has some serious muscle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Elliot >D


Schwartzebaby!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's our unnamed baby boy. He's sired by Gentlemen Send Roses and out of our mare, Spot Ya Dealing Dirty, a Will Spot Ya daughter. We plan to sell him, but will be showing until he sells. Here he is... sleeping in mom's feed pan!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Subbing to live vicariously through everyone else while Lilly keeps me in suspense. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Some gorgeous babies!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The best bed for a nap 








Luxuriously soft and warm, comes with a blanket tucked around you by mom
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonioUK (Dec 8, 2013)

Subbing!

Gorgeous babies everyone!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Cannot wait to add my baby here!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Harley!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

He's so adorable!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Any more babies? My friend has a mare in foal due April 21. She gave me permission to post pics once the baby is born so maybe I CAN participate


----------



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

Here are a few of our babies!
The first two are of Dash. We went check on momma, who was eating grass and walking around normally, then came back thirty minutes later and boom! Fresh on the ground, wet and wobbly. We got to watch him learn how to stand and walk.

The rest are of Beau. We were so surprised to see so much white! Momma doesn't have a fleck of white on her, and the stud only has a snip on his face, so who knows where it came from. We're absolutely smitten with the little guy.


----------



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

And these are of Molly:


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's our April 12th filly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

There are some good looking foals this year! Such pretty mothers too.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

My friend's baby was born this morning at like 2 AM. Little 1/2 Arab 1/2 QH filly.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

my BO's first this year, pure thoroughbred filly. Her second is not due till june, but pretzl is due in the next few weeks.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

The filly's name is Royale. My friend is over the moon. 

I can't wait to see what other babies come along!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

ForeverSun, that first photo is such a sweet picture of mom and baby. 

Well, 2014 is the year of the horse and there are some good looking foals so far! Now, if only my mare would pop so I could join you all. She's at 357 days...


----------



## paigekelley (Aug 26, 2013)

My mare had her (and my!) first baby March 17, she had a St. Patrick's Day colt! Named him Jase, although I had many tell me to name him Patrick and various other things. I couldn't have painted him any better! Sired by Oh Y Not.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

How cute! Love his eye patch.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

How cute! Love his eye patch.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

paigekelley said:


> My mare had her (and my!) first baby March 17, she had a St. Patrick's Day colt! Named him Jase, although I had many tell me to name him Patrick and various other things. I couldn't have painted him any better! Sired by Oh Y Not.


He is beautiful! But I am almost afraid to ask, did you ever test your mare for frame? Her blaze looks like she may have frame and Oh Y Not is definitely frame as well as other pinto patterns. I would say you were very lucky if your mare is a frame carrier.


----------



## paigekelley (Aug 26, 2013)

SunnyDraco said:


> He is beautiful! But I am almost afraid to ask, did you ever test your mare for frame? Her blaze looks like she may have frame and Oh Y Not is definitely frame as well as other pinto patterns. I would say you were very lucky if your mare is a frame carrier.



First thing I did  would never take any chances with that! I've seen too many people take the chance with that, and not get lucky.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

paigekelley said:


> My mare had her (and my!) first baby March 17, she had a St. Patrick's Day colt! Named him Jase, although I had many tell me to name him Patrick and various other things. I couldn't have painted him any better! Sired by Oh Y Not.


Beautiful baby! Really hoping my mare gives me a loudly marked baby just like him.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry for this post guys - my statistics thing keeps telling me I have unread posts in this thread but I've read them all and the thing won't change  So here's hoping that by posting, it'll go away.

Babies are still cute though! Keep 'em coming


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

ForeverSunRider said:


> Sorry for this post guys - my statistics thing keeps telling me I have unread posts in this thread but I've read them all and the thing won't change  So here's hoping that by posting, it'll go away.
> 
> Babies are still cute though! Keep 'em coming


Thank you for doing that, I was having the same problem and you just fixed it for me as well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So I can finally contribute to this thread! After 359 days of captivity, Lilly finally freed her hostage!  I am over the moon over this filly - a lot more white than I ever dreamed I'd get. Everything went without a hitch. Lilly is usually well behaved and today she was just snarky. When my dad let her go in the pasture, she started galloping around, which hasn't happened in a while, considering her likeness to a whale. Anyways, he came out again 2 hours later at 10:00 to have a look and she was just standing, staring with no signs of terribly discomfort. He came out again at noon, and there was a (big!) foal standing beside Lilly. Sneaky mare. 

This is Elsa (after the movie Frozen), just a couple hours old.


----------



## paigekelley (Aug 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous filly! Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Glynnis! Good luck keeping her white LOL. she's stunning!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know... if you look at the grey mare's legs standing behind them in the first picture, that's what I'm expecting Elsa to look like in not too long.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a tobiano paint as well... I would die if he was a show horse lol. He stains!!


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

She's sooo cute, My family and I used to have over 20 tobiano paints, it was funny the minimal marked ones were always the dirtiest, but the manly white ones were always normally pretty clean. Maybe you will have the same luck  

(BTW if she goes missing don't look in my barn lol )


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

awwwww (grabby hands..., lol). She is adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I am absolutely ecstatic over how she turned out. I was not expecting this much white! I thought that if she did end up painted, she would be either minimal or somewhere in between. Did not expect the maximum! Northern Horse, I hope you're right and the cleaning will be minimal.

Lilly and baby are doing just fine today. Lilly pooped sometime last night and is showing no signs of infection, colic or any discomfort. Of course, it was blowing snow this morning, so Lilly and Elsa stayed cozy and warm in the barn. Dad said if the weather improves, he'll put Elsa's jacket on her and take them outside. My sister sent me a few photos she took yesterday that are pretty cute.

















I think Lilly is only going to be 2nd bestie now... Otto was thoroughly enjoying licking the milk drips off Elsa's nose.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Here are the pics of my lil one just born this morning.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's our little palomino stud colt born last night. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my January 3rd foal Tohopka he is nez perce (Appaloosa x Akhal-teke) I usually don't like my mares to foal in the winter like this but my Uncle didn't take her out of being with the stud while I was away like he had promised cause I had wanted a sep-oct foal because it is usually good weather until around December or January. But the foal was born with long fur and he was perfectly fine and is now three months. Sire and Dam are first then the foal.

Kaypaksa is the sire








Angel is the dam








A few hours old.








Around six hours old
















Day after he was born
























Two weeks and five days old 
























Three months 

































Sorry for the photo overload but he is just so cute and sweet that I wanted to share the first three months of his life a little.


----------



## Lcarolyn (Dec 23, 2013)

Glynnis: She is beautiful! I love all that white and that adorable face! Congratulations. I'm glad she's doing well.

These babies are all so adorable! Congratulations everyone


----------



## PadenPaint (Apr 27, 2014)

My APHA bay colt, Paden.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

What are those appy babies doing being born with no spots?!?!?!!!! 

Too cute guys, lurves em!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

FlyGap said:


> What are those appy babies doing being born with no spots?!?!?!!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My question exactly! Lol but they're adorable, spots or no spots.


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

FlyGap said:


> What are those appy babies doing being born with no spots?!?!?!!!!
> 
> Too cute guys, lurves em!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tohopka is getting white spots so once his foal coat sheds out then he should look more appaloosa depending on how many he gets.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Warrie, He's so lovely! Great looking stud BTW!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Warrie (Jan 21, 2013)

FlyGap said:


> Warrie, He's so lovely! Great looking stud BTW!
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! And thanks, it sucks my uncle is selling the stud.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I meant to add here yesterday, but I have a few updated photos of Elsa. She was full of energy and mischief yesterday.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> View attachment 422945


This picture makes me lol


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

At the barn where I board/help out at have 7 mares that are due to drop in May/June. I will definitely get permission to post pictures. I'm super excited to see them all and help imprint.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

ForeverSunRider said:


> This picture makes me lol


I know! It looks like she's posing for yoga. 

And PalominoGal, pictures are a must! Any specific breeds?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Any more babies????


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

bump....


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

What is everyone planning on using their babies for? I'm hoping to use the first 4 or 5 years of my guys life as a hus/all around aqha/apha show horse then transition him into three day eventing. Also he's hopefully going to be a stud if he keeps all aspects in check


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

just going to leave this here


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

if my mare ever decides to have her baby I'm going to use it to run barrels, working cows and just as my all purpose, all around, go to horse.


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> I know! It looks like she's posing for yoga.
> 
> And PalominoGal, pictures are a must! Any specific breeds?


Just seeing this now, sorry! All will be Quarter Horses! Should be some colorful roans, palominos, and maybe even a grullo in the mix! Time will tell, I went in and checked on the mares last night in the pasture, all are fat and content!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

No worries. That's exciting!

Managed to grab a few photos of Elsa this weekend. She is growing and losing her shyness. She is starting to shed and is extremely itchy. I am hoping someday her withers will catch up to her butt! One day...


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Finally, I can add to this thread! Here is my anglo arab colt, Dublin I'm in love


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Here is Miss Elsa at 3 weeks old. She is starting to gain some serious muscle. I think she will be a pretty sturdy girl. 

Arching what will hopefully someday be a long, graceful neck. She's also shedding her foal coat.








She finds this cat vexing. It's about the same size as my parents' dog, but unlike the dog, the cat refuses to acknowledge her.
























Spanish Riding School someday, maybe?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh! I like her tail lol


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Really pleased with how Harley is unfolding. A month old now 










Even if like a typical boy he finds it hard to get you of bed!










But a tiny bit if water sprinkled on the face helps


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

*Baby Caprese, born today*

Sire is AQHA: Zippy B Dashin
Dam is AHQHA: Docs Vegas Cash


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow what a little beef cake! Love his blaze. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Glynnis, she got her huge blaze from her momma


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

We got our first choice of name!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I love to see these foal threads every year! I can live vicariously through all of you. The babies are all so cute!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Everyone meet Takira! Saddlebred/Friesian filly born late last night. Love this little lady,she is such a doll..


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

A few new pics of Rhaego. He's very hot because he hasn't finished shedding yet and it's starting to get into the 80's and humid.




























There are a few more pics on his "for sale" thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/horses-sale/2014-breeders-trust-apha-colt-421618/


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, today would have been 340 days for Miley  I'm so grateful she didn't make me wait this long because I am cherishing every minute with my almost three week old filly! She is growing like a weed and putting on the muscle finally. I can't get over how much she reminds me of Miley.

We have made lots of progress in the manners department. Flare leads by herself, is beginning to grasp the concept of yielding her hip away from me, picks up all four feet, is a pro at bathing and being fly sprayed. She can be quite opinionated...but as of right now, she seems to accept that what I say goes

So here's the rotten little miss priss lol.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Phantom is getting old! 7 weeks! He's beginning to shed, about time too because its been in the 90s here! 

Little boy is showing off his breeding


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Takira playing outside at 1 1/2 days old


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This morning's new arrival, about 5 hours old here








Beautiful filly


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Almost two months old  he sure is filling out nicely








Will be fun to watch him shed from that very bay looking coat to a black coat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Takira at 1 1/2 weeks


----------



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

And here is my baby girl 3/4 Friesian, 1/4 saddlebred filly


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is gorgeous, Luv2Train!

Here is my girl now at 6 weeks. She is growing like a weed.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Chica had an adorable bay overo colt a few days ago! She was sneaky and popped him out early and with no warning signs. Real happy with this little guy..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hard to believe Takira is almost 3 weeks old already. This is one elegant and fancy filly,pictures do not do her justice!


----------



## MooAndSproglett (Jun 17, 2014)

Not forgetting Rory!


----------



## Luv2Train81 (Jun 17, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> She is gorgeous, Luv2Train!
> 
> Here is my girl now at 6 weeks. She is growing like a weed.
> 
> ...


Thank you you have a cute baby yourself there.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I can finally add to this thread! 

Dun Filly born on 6/24 at 2330. She is the sweetest thing! I think we are calling her Rook, but the rest of the family is fighting for Georgia.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Ahhhhh Cuteness Overload!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Baby Caprese is 1 month old and loving her naps


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh how the time flies. This little girl is already a month old









And her big brother is almost 3 months old now. He is trying to see how tall his mohawk can go before it succumbs to gravity ROFL








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Ugh, they grow so fast ;-;


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

2014 Morab foals


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Those ears on the first one! So adorable. They are all beautiful, WS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

WSArabians do you fancy putting on of those lovely foals in an envelope and shipping them to me? I don't think there are many is any morabs in this country maybe because Morgans are too rare in the UK to cross I don't know but I do know is I now really want one.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

WSA--You have some BEAUTIFUL babies o,o


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

rbarlo32 said:


> WSArabians do you fancy putting on of those lovely foals in an envelope and shipping them to me? I don't think there are many is any morabs in this country maybe because Morgans are too rare in the UK to cross I don't know but I do know is I now really want one.


This is one of the best crosses I have ever found. LOVE them. 
They're all for sale. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Zexious said:


> WSA--You have some BEAUTIFUL babies o,o


Thank you! I have to say I am very happy with their substance and conformation


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> Those ears on the first one! So adorable. They are all beautiful, WS.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She got her aunties ears! LOL


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

/All/ for sale, you say? ;D Any baby boys??


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sadly i don't think I will ever have the funds to ship a horse from Canada to Shetland? You could give them swimming lessons then they could swim here?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Zexious said:


> /All/ for sale, you say? ;D Any baby boys??


Looks like at least the bay with the star and the last one are boys from my observation of the pictures posted 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> This is one of the best crosses I have ever found. LOVE them.
> They're all for sale. :wink:


WHY would you have to tell me this??? lol seriously in love with that filly, that dark bay colt is pretty dreamy to


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Zexious said:


> /All/ for sale, you say? ;D Any baby boys??


The ones with the star and snip are boys. I also have a GORGEOUS chestnut yearling boy. Very affordable :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NorthernHorse said:


> WHY would you have to tell me this??? lol seriously in love with that filly, that dark bay colt is pretty dreamy to


She is awesome! Rabicano too!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Harley's three months old today


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My first purebred! Was hoping for a chromed out filly, so next year I'm crossing my fingers for a solid bay colt! LOL
He is a BIG boy (momma is 15.3) and came out running so I've been calling him Zoomer. I think I see an Endurance guy!
Http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/zoomer3


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> My first purebred! Was hoping for a chromed out filly, so next year I'm crossing my fingers for a solid bay colt! LOL
> He is a BIG boy (momma is 15.3) and came out running so I've been calling him Zoomer. I think I see an Endurance guy!
> Http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/zoomer3


I wish Zoomer would Zoom right over to my place...


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think I've posted a picture of Elliot in a long while, but here he is now. ^.^


----------



## HadleyBug (Jul 10, 2014)

WSA, I may be in LOVE with that dark bay colt! <33 

I have a few to share! These are Let Me Fly(Pilot), and Tie Dye McFly(Tye).. I know his name is ridiculous, in a way I love it.. But it's what I get for letting my younger brother pick the name. And sadly I haven't gotten any action shots.. These two are very rowdy!











































































And I know Tupeg(TB mare) is looking a bit skinny. A friend of my parents had her, bred her to another TB stallion and then just kinda stopped caring for her, so I bought her and Pilot for $300.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Cats are the best prop for getting foals to perk their ears and stretch their necks 
Peekaboo 1 1/2 months old (named for her frequent habit of watching you while hiding on the other side of her mom)









Jedi is now about 3 1/2 months old








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Harley's found his trot at three months 






I've had a few sale offers but he isn't for sale. In two minds whether to geld in autumn or run him on as a stallion and see how he does.


----------



## HadleyBug (Jul 10, 2014)

D, he is sooo gorgeous. That trot is fabulous. 

If you don't geld him I'll be sure to get ahold of you in the future, hahah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HadleyBug (Jul 10, 2014)

oh vair oh said:


> I don't think I've posted a picture of Elliot in a long while, but here he is now. ^.^


He is SO beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I just wanted to share a video of my 7 year old niece leading Rook. This is after only a few leading lessons  Rook is 3 weeks old in this video. 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=763549537022352&set=vb.100001019393902&type=2&theater


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Phantom right at 3 months old.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Elsa is 3 months old today!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

One of Dream's 2014 Babies.. Shaia.. a very tall, elegant filly out of an Echo Magnifficoo daughter, Echo Empress: 

It's amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook is one month old  Here are some of my favorite pictures of her!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

New baby boy.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

He is beautiful! And what a neat marking on his leg.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> New baby boy.


Am I the only one for whom they don't show up?


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

ForeverSunRider said:


> Am I the only one for whom they don't show up?


 
All I see is a bunch of red X's.  

Cant wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

darkpony said:


> All I see is a bunch of red X's.
> 
> Cant wait to see the pictures!!


... Me too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Only a few showed up for me, but I could see the rest if I clicked on the red x's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

*Bo*

This is my little man, Bo. He is about 2 1/2 months in these pictures. He's dam, Jaz, is standing behind him. We just bought the pair about a week ago. photo 2.jpg


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Love those high socks! Do you know what pattern he would carry?


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

His Sire was a bay Tobiano named Whisper Way Too Cool. He has the dun line down his back so I am thinking he is going to a perfect cross between is dam and his sire.
He also has more markings on his other side, I need to get better pictures of him.


----------



## Princessa (Apr 10, 2014)

My babies together!!! 10 years, and 5 months.


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

My 2014 Anglo-Trakehner fillies:

Sunny

























Hannah

























DD

























All are by Duckhorn, GSW Thoroughbred stallion, and out of Official Studbook Trakehner mares.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

My kids are growing up so fast! Takira at almost 2 months and Chance at almost 1 1/2 months.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Holy cats! Takira sure is a fancy mover! I dont know why, but I just love everything about chance! (maybe its because he reminds me of my baby)


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

This is my new TWH filly! April 27, 2014 baby, and about 3 months old in these. She'll be home in a few months and I'm thinking about calling her Lola or Lucy.

I really hope my photos work!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is my boy Indy (3.5 months)...mom is a blue roan sabino, dad is a b/w tobiano...he's shedding out to kind of a mahogany/black roan tobiano medicine hat? LOL. String test on his leg is 16 inches (which is nice as I am tall)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few of Shaia at 4 months.

Echo Empress X Obsidian Dream S



Hangin' with Auntie Solei:




I just love how beautifully sculpted her little face is at such a young age. 




All neck and legs - this one.. LOL


And quite prancy:


I believe this cross will be repeated.. :wink:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Elsa had her first big day out yesterday. We entered in a foal class in a local show. We were the only entry, so we placed first! But she did really well and seemed to take it in stride. I talked to the judge after and asked how she measured up and he said she did really well and was extremely quiet. 

Practice in the trailer. No worries here. 
















Are we done yet?


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook is 2 months old  Tying is not an issue, and the trailer became a fun place to hang when momma is eating her dinner!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

That is awesome! Have you parked the trailer in their pen? We did the same thing for Elsa and put some food inside and for the longest time, only our 30 yr old mare would go in to eat. Now Elsa goes on willingly to see if there is any food!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Yup. I left it hooked up to my truck and ran the fence thru by the hitch so they can't rub or chew on my truck. She hopped in it right away but was a little unsure about stepping out at first. It's only been in there a couple days but she loves to stand in it. I don't see any problems with trailer loading in her future.


----------



## FirentheNight (Feb 17, 2014)

I just wanted to say I love this thread! All your babies are so cute!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Just a little update on Rhaego... he is still for sale, but hasn't had a whole lot of interest (a few people here and there) so we are prepping him to show either this fall or next spring. I went yesterday and had a nearly three hour (nonstop!) lesson with Robin Gollehon of Gollehon Quarter Horses to learn how to train him for halter (and me!) as well as get him started training for next year's yearling longe line. I learned a lot in the lesson and was able to apply it immediately to my handling of Rhaego. I highly recommend the Gollehon's for training if you are close enough to attend. I will work with him for a while, then I will trailer him to the Gollehon's for lessons with both of us together. Robin allowed me to use a 2YO son of her stallion (Good Cowboy Margarita) to learn with. His name was Cowboy Swagger and he was a doll, but just naughty enough to simulate dealing with my weanling. Perfect for the lesson!

Rhaego is nearly five months old and will need to be weaned pretty soon! He's growing like a weed and has discovered the joys of mud bathing. GREAT. His mane is a wreck, so fluffy and thick that he has equal parts on both sides. Now I need to get it trained to one side, as it's finally long enough. I will be sending off his hairs for testing for tobiano and APHA 5 panel. I will have to do a separate test for PSSM, as it's not offered through the APHA. Anyhow, sire and dam tested negative, but I need to be able to prove the colt is for potential buyers.

I'll get some pictures when he's not so dirty!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

darkpony--Rook is looking so good! Such a brave girl, hanging out in the trailer ^^


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

JetdecksComet said:


> Just a little update on Rhaego... he is still for sale, but hasn't had a whole lot of interest (a few people here and there) so we are prepping him to show either this fall or next spring. I went yesterday and had a nearly three hour (nonstop!) lesson with Robin Gollehon of Gollehon Quarter Horses to learn how to train him for halter (and me!) as well as get him started training for next year's yearling longe line. I learned a lot in the lesson and was able to apply it immediately to my handling of Rhaego. I highly recommend the Gollehon's for training if you are close enough to attend. I will work with him for a while, then I will trailer him to the Gollehon's for lessons with both of us together. Robin allowed me to use a 2YO son of her stallion (Good Cowboy Margarita) to learn with. His name was Cowboy Swagger and he was a doll, but just naughty enough to simulate dealing with my weanling. Perfect for the lesson!
> 
> Rhaego is nearly five months old and will need to be weaned pretty soon! He's growing like a weed and has discovered the joys of mud bathing. GREAT. His mane is a wreck, so fluffy and thick that he has equal parts on both sides. Now I need to get it trained to one side, as it's finally long enough. I will be sending off his hairs for testing for tobiano and APHA 5 panel. I will have to do a separate test for PSSM, as it's not offered through the APHA. Anyhow, sire and dam tested negative, but I need to be able to prove the colt is for potential buyers.
> 
> I'll get some pictures when he's not so dirty!


Ha! I know what you mean by dirty. Elsa is filthy all of the time. When I bathed her last time, you could see white streaks on her where she had been rinsed, and the rest of her was this dull greyish colour.

If you don't mind my asking, what types things did you learn for halter? Was it things like teaching them to square up, where to move, things that are allowed, etc.? I know the very basic rules of halter, like where to stand when the judge is looking at your horse, squaring them up, etc., but the show I took Elsa to, it really didn't matter all that much if she or I broke a rule or not (which was part of the logic in even taking her.)


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Zexious said:


> darkpony--Rook is looking so good! Such a brave girl, hanging out in the trailer ^^


Momma and Rook both love it in there. I'm thinking maybe it's a cool spot where the bugs aren't as bad. Today when I got to the barn I nearly had a panic attack because I could not see them. When I called they both piled out of the trailer and Rook ran to me and stopped about 2 feet in front of me. She is such a sweet heart. She will do anything I ask for just a few seconds of loving


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^xD! You're very lucky to have such an easily convinced baby :> She's going to grow into an awesome mare


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what types things did you learn for halter? Was it things like teaching them to square up, where to move, things that are allowed, etc.? I know the very basic rules of halter, like where to stand when the judge is looking at your horse, squaring them up, etc., but the show I took Elsa to, it really didn't matter all that much if she or I broke a rule or not (which was part of the logic in even taking her.)


 Yes, it was teaching them to square up, stand quietly without mouthing the lead line (as he is wont to do!), where I should stand and look, which hand to use for what, how to hold myself and what to do with my hands at all times. When it's ok to touch the horse and when not. How to physically adjust his legs in the ring, how to teach him to do it himself with small cues. How to properly walk across the front of the horse. What I should wear... (did you know it's a fashion faux pas to wear straw hats after labor day?!?!)

My major flaw that I need to work on is that I escalate to physical punishment too quickly. I tend to say "whoa" _while_ I'm pulling back, in other words. I need to slow my body language, then say whoa, then pull back... each time giving the horse a chance to respond. Or I cluck as I'm tapping with a whip. I should speed up my body language, the cluck softly, then cluck more insistently, then go to the whip... in between each cue, giving the horse time to respond. So, basically, with whatever I am doing, I need to learn to ask softly, ask firmer, then get physical. (not talking beatings here!) The way I'm doing it, I'm not giving them a chance to respond to lighter cues first. 

Now, that sounds bad, but you have to understand the situation. For example, I need to teach Rhaego to not mouth the lead. The horse we were working with, Swagger, occasionally would take a nip at you while you were standing and talking. So, when he did that, I was told to say "no" softly, then if he persisted, say "no" firmly, and then if he tried again, to press the buckle of the halter into his cheek, and if he still persisted, he got popped in the lips. If, at any time, he started doing the correct thing, I was to stop escalating and reward him by letting him rest or by patting him on the neck or shoulder (but not the face!) By the end of the lesson, a soft "no" straightened him right up. So I am to work with Rhaego, letting him tell me how much discipline he needs to be a good boy and do what I ask.

The end result should be nearly imperceptible cues that will not be obvious in the show ring.

Earlier I said not to pet the face... this is because you don't want him trying to love on you and look for petting while you're standing in the ring. You don't want the obnoxious horse that is rubbing his head on you while you're waiting your turn for the judge. It will also come in handy for longe line later, as you are teaching him to stay out of your space, which he will need on the longe line. So you don't let them come to you for attention while 'working' you go to them.

Of course any time the training must escalate to physical force and the horse becomes flighty about being touched, then you have to take time to desensitize.

It's really hard to cram a 3 hour lesson into a forum post, but that was the gist of it! Hope it didn't sound to harsh or crazy. If you have any other questions, I'm happy to share what I learned, but in the end, I am a total newbie at this (if you knew the very basic rules, you were one up on me!) and there's no substitute for someone standing there telling you exactly what you should be doing and why/how what you're doing is wrong!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

JetdecksComet said:


> Yes, it was teaching them to square up, stand quietly without mouthing the lead line (as he is wont to do!), where I should stand and look, which hand to use for what, how to hold myself and what to do with my hands at all times. When it's ok to touch the horse and when not. How to physically adjust his legs in the ring, how to teach him to do it himself with small cues. How to properly walk across the front of the horse. What I should wear... (did you know it's a fashion faux pas to wear straw hats after labor day?!?!)
> 
> My major flaw that I need to work on is that I escalate to physical punishment too quickly. I tend to say "whoa" _while_ I'm pulling back, in other words. I need to slow my body language, then say whoa, then pull back... each time giving the horse a chance to respond. Or I cluck as I'm tapping with a whip. I should speed up my body language, the cluck softly, then cluck more insistently, then go to the whip... in between each cue, giving the horse time to respond. So, basically, with whatever I am doing, I need to learn to ask softly, ask firmer, then get physical. (not talking beatings here!) The way I'm doing it, I'm not giving them a chance to respond to lighter cues first.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sounds like you learned a lot! And I think I might be a little quick to pull on the lead with Elsa when we stop - mainly from the trot. I'll have to pay attention to that when I see her today. I am thinking of taking Elsa in the CPtHA spring show next year so I'll probably be looking for a little refresher on the finer details of halter pretty soon.

ETA : I also didn't know about the straw hat thing, but I knew there were restrictions of some type in some shows, so I've always just worn a black hat to save myself the trouble. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

I got some new pics of my filly! She turned 4 months last Wednesday (Aug 27) and is a TWH, for those that didn't see my other post. She'll be with her mama for a few months more, but I'm excited to bring her home!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My latest... Mayhaps end up being a keeper...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I just noticed none of Khrash's worked for everyone. Here is the minimal sabino colt that everyone didn't get to see! lol
He had a rough start to life but it doing much better now!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Elsa is just over 4 months old. She's looking less like a foal and more like a horse. Which makes me a little sad, but excited for the future with her!

I think she may grow taller than her mom.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

He's been in an ugly stage so I haven't posted pics of Phantom in a while. He's now weaned and beginning show fitting.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's some pics of Rhaego from today, sorry he's dirty, but it was just an impromptu training session after feeding. He's learning to stand square and quiet! Next week: How to load in the trailer!

Getting that mane trained!








Told you he was dirty! Please forgive!








Here's his "clean" side. lol


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I love how upright he is!! I hope you decided to keep him!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

heres my squirt, at almost 5 months. 6 weeks to weaning day.




please ignore the dog...


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Everyone's babies are looking so good! Here's Elsa. She was 5 months old on the 24th. She's a little chubby, but I find she usually gains a little bit of weight right before she shoots up again, so I don't expect her to stay looking this way. I didn't get the best shots of her but here she is.

















Crazy mane


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

darkpony said:


> I love how upright he is!! I hope you decided to keep him!


He still hasn't managed to turn into a filly, so he's still for sale. lol But I'm not in a hurry to sell, so his price isn't going down... if anything, it will be going up. 

I'm awaiting the (negative) results of his APHA 5 panel, then I need to send off for the PSSM, too, since they don't test for that. If he comes back homozygous for tobiano in the meantime, his price is definitely going up, but the chances of him being homozygous are slim to none. 

If I end up getting him trained and fitted to show, then his price will also go up for that!

I'm not highly motivated to sell. lol

However, if something should happen to one of my other 3, then we will keep Rhaego.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is Indy again...5 months yesterday  Weaned and gelded and would ride around in my backpack if I let him! <3


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My Beautiful Boy's boy..

So proud of this stunning colt! Dream outdid himself again. Upright, animated, exotic, substantive, and can he ever TROT!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK_22qC7rR0&feature=youtu.be
TanZyr Avatar- sired by Obsidian Dream S - out of TanZyr Midnight Angel.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Rhaego had his first trailer loading session yesterday and...


:clap:


He was amazing! All I wanted him to do was put his head inside and nibble some grain. After an inspection, he decided to put one hoof up there where I was, which made a loud bang and scared him so he retreated. I asked him to come back and just let him eat a bit of grain with his head inside and he bravely took a step in and up! He quickly put his other front foot in, too, so I gave him the feed bucket to eat some grain. He took a few bites and then backed out of the trailer. I waited quietly for him to finish chewing, and then asked him to come back, and to my surprise, he calmly walked into the trailer with all four feet! I let him have a bite, then walked him to the front of the trailer and let him relax and eat a bit more. He was a bit wide-eyed at the noise and movement, but remained calm while I talked to him. I then turned him around and walked him out of the trailer and let him relax and get petted and fussed over. Then we went back at it. He went in and out three times and really impressed me with his bravery. Such a good boy!


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I got my test results back on Rhaego and, as expected, he's NN across the board on his APHA 5 panel, now I just need to do his PSSM. He did come back heterozygous for tobiano, also as expected and is negative for everything else (I tested for all possibilities.) His results are ee AA Toto. So from that I found out that his sire is ee Aa, which I had wondered about. I was considering him for my black and white mare, hoping for a black foal, so there is a chance, but given that my mare is Ee aa, I'll probably just get another sorrel, which is my least favorite color. ha ha


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

It's been ages so I figured I would post some pics of Headshot from the originals I posted on his day one to last month. I need to take some new pics. As for his Mom she has not been handling the stress of it all so well and has steadily dropped weight. We are currently in the process of weaning him and she is now gaining a bit.(She is 20+ and never should have been bred ..long story behind her and lots of problems with her health in general) I will try to get some new pics this week to give a fully accurate pic of how he now looks. As for what my planned use is for him? He will be a personal riding horse for me. The fact that he was born alive was a shock to us all and a blessing as he has his Mom's fantastic temperament. As for his sire? your guess is as good as mine. In the last pics he is now up to 12.2 HH. I am curious to see his full size. The great news is they are now on my property and have much more space.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

In the first pics he was playing with the leftovers where we moved a hay bale lol.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Everybody's babies are looking good!
It's been for ever since I posted pictures of mine;Chance is sold so have to get pics from his owner,but Takira is still here so here she is at 4 months old. She's gowing through a growth spurt,has shot up over 5 inches in the past month so is rather gangly and scruffy with her winter coat coming in,but still a fancy girl!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Countryryder, there is nothing gangly about her! She is beautiful... Elsa on the other hand is going through what I call one of her "hot-dog" phases. She seems to go through these phases where she'll gain length, but it doesn't match the rest of her and she looks extra long with short legs. At least her withers have caught up to her hindquarters... for now.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Countryryder she looks good to me  
Glynnis- love the paint and I see what you are saying but heck until they finish growing we can never be certain exactly what they will end up like 

As for my fellow hehe he looks tiny but trust me he isn't. I really need to get some new photos of him.. lol especially of him moving around.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, she's going through a bit of an ugly stage right now. She's also gained some fat - which I think is a combo of her body preparing for winter since the temps are dropping quite a bit now and also because I think her growth has plateaued for a minute. As soon as her butt takes off again, she'll lose it. Honestly, she could stay ugly for all I care.


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Now I cannot say she is ugly.I happen to think she is rather pretty.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Let's just say she's not in her most attractive phase right now. She'll grow into herself, she's just a little ungainly at the moment.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Takira showing off her trot,this girl is going to be one smooth ride!
Takira - YouTube


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I have some more recent pics of Headshot.He now has his winter fuzzies. Being I am the way I am I cannot help but post some new ones. I will be starting him with a lunge line this week. I do not have a round pen so I am going to go ahead and get some of his basics down with it. Finally got both closer to my house. I also have him in a smaller pen out front so I can keep a close eye on him. We have had some dog packs come through and I prefer my horses up a bit closer right now. All the same these are a few pics from today. I need to get his feet trimmed. He is playing with our Border pup Biscuit so yeah..they chase each other. In the one pic he is eyeballing Biscuit.


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

Well i don't really post very much, but here goes:

BO turned 6 months old November 4, he measures at 12.2 at his withers and 12.3 at his bum. 

I'm driving myself crazy worrying about how tall he will turn out to be. 

He is an absolute pleasure to work with. Generally just a sweet guy.

His weaning went pretty much without incident. We gave his dam to a friend. He will be gelded February. And like everyone else's babies has been going through his phases.

Right now he has leveled, and filled out again. so this week he actually looks somewhat proportionate ( this week ) 

Don't have very many current pictures of him but i plan to get more this weekend.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh! I can't even! <- pardon the white girl expression. He's just too cute. I want him *grabby hands*


----------



## livelyblueyes (Apr 5, 2014)

hrmm some of my pics apparently did not work out so well. Let me try that again. I linked from my facebook before so maybe the privacy settings were an issue.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

7 months Dec. 1...14 hands and a size 66 blanket. 

How tall is everyone turning out?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Everyone's babies are turning out so well! 

As for height, Elsa is also at 14hh... at the rump! She's still only 13.1-13.2 at the withers. That was a week ago now though, so that could have changed. I have no idea what size of blanket since she doesn't wear one - she has enough fur to go around to all of our horses.


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Cute...our babies look like relatives almost


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

IndianaJones said:


> 7 months Dec. 1...14 hands and a size 66 blanket.
> 
> How tall is everyone turning out?


Im a little worried my guy is, well i hate to say too short, but short compared to everyone else's foals.

His sire was around 15 hh and his dam was about that too.

last time i measure him, which about at 5 1/2 months he was around 12.2 hh at the withers and 12.3hh at his bum.

What do you guys think?
Will he at least get to 14.3 hh?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you string test him?


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

Not yet, i was told that it wouldn't be accurate til he was at least 6 months old. 

He is just now 7 months.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

Glynnis - you should the photo of Elsa playing in the snow in the photo contest.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

BowmanFarms said:


> Im a little worried my guy is, well i hate to say too short, but short compared to everyone else's foals.
> 
> His sire was around 15 hh and his dam was about that too.
> 
> ...


Pfffft...I wouldn't worry. Vee was 11.1 hands at 6 months and is only 13 hands at the moment at almost 14 months. Of course her butt is higher lol. She string tests to be 14.3, whether that's correct will be the result of time I suppose. One can only hope...and pray....and pray :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmmm... I just might do that. She loves the snow. 

And I wouldn't worry too much about height. If the parents are around 15 hh, he's (on my phone and can't remember gender!) probably right on track. Elsa's sire is 16.1 and her dam is 15 h. She string tests to 15.3, but my guess is she'll finish anywhere between 15 and 16 hands.


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

ok thanks guys. 

Ill string test him this weekend.

I guess im just a little paranoid.

My sister bought a colt that was almost identical to Bo ( No relation) and he ended up being half welsh pony and didnt get large enough for her to keep him for her to ride.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess I could add my 2014 filly that I got a few weeks ago. Here's Impa, my 1/2 quarter horse, 1/4 percheron, 1/4 canadian filly.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What an interesting mix! What are your plans for her? She's beautiful.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

She'll just be a trail horse for either my mom or significant other. She is really smart and picks up on things quickly and calmly.  Just the other day I was teaching her to tie and within five minutes she was standing still as I brushed her, no fight at all; she figured it all out really quickly.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook is almost 6 months old! Where does the time go!??


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Forgot to mention Rook measures at 12.1 at the wither but I expect her to be around 14.1 full grown. Flashy is only 14 hh and the sire is under 15 hh


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Indy standing next to his new pasture mate Toby. Has a a hip to make his mother proud


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Introducing a not previously posted filly but got permission from her owner to share her picture. This is a half sister to my mom's foals whom I have been posting. Luna is 7 months old, out of a grade quarter horse mare and she really shows her daddy's Arabian influence. She is also a talented escape artist, very independent and smart. 








Although her owner was hoping to get a colt out of her mare, she is over the moon with her beautiful filly and is always taking pictures of her little diva


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Pretty girl! Just out of curiosity, is the sire homozygous for black? For some reason, I seem to remember a lot of black/black based foals by him. I love Arabs and Arab crosses. 

Speaking of Arab crosses, I always forget to post photos of Elsa on this thread. She's only a 1/4 Arab, but still counts I think. These photos are a few weeks old.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> Pretty girl! Just out of curiosity, is the sire homozygous for black? For some reason, I seem to remember a lot of black/black based foals by him. I love Arabs and Arab crosses.


All his babies are black or black based as he is EE aa  

A lot of fillies as well. Seems like a colt once every few years... Wrong stallion to breed to if you prefer geldings but we actually prefer mares so he works really well for our gender preferences LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Impa seems to have taken a liking to my older mare Rosie, she's even adopted her grumpy face XD. She's tried giving me the stink eye a few times when I went out into the field, but I just ignore it and say she's being silly so she gives up and puts her ears back up lol.


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

*Finally!*

Everyone is growing up so nicely! Gorgeous babies 

I haven't been around much because I had no 2014 baby in the flesh, but I finally picked her up last week! She's an April 2014 model and has spent most of her life on hundreds of acres in an extra cold and windy part of Colorado with her herd. She will handle our wimpy Texas winters no problem lol. I put my deposit on her in June, so I've been waiting for a while. So here are brand new pics of her 

*It was cloudy and she was pretty wet, so she looks darker than she really is. It'll be a sunny 70 degrees on Monday, so I'll get new ones then!

Summer pic, where she's a bit lighter:



Last weekend (at 7 months):





Chasing my friend's lamb with her half-brother:



Her mane! My gelding has almost no mane, so I love hers:


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I got permission to share a friend's '14 baby.

There was some drama involved with getting this baby (1/2 QH 1/2 Arab). I made a post in the way beginning of this year about her situation which involved the mare owner not giving up the original baby, the second baby dying and the third baby, well, third time's a charm. 

Anywho, this is her baby. 

Day 1









2-3 months I think? 









4 months









The other weekend


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is beautiful. I'm jealous of how graceful she looks compared to my uneven filly.


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow Forever SunRider - pretty pretty girl.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

It's 2015 now but feel free to continue to post them


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Mystk Knight in his winter woolies, at 8 months old


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

2014 filly- Shaia- sired by Obsidian Dream S out of Legacy de Solei:









Very tall and elegant, as well as a total lovebug..


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

^Gorgeous!

We had a couple of days of relief from the rain and I managed to get a few dry pics of my filly


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^She's got the sweetest face <3

Nowww I'm just waiting for a 2015 babies thread


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

A few more of Shaia- correction for above post- *out of Echo Empress.. was sending info on Solei/Fae to a breeder and C&P wrong info.





And here is her half brother by Dream, TanZyr Avatar- 2014 colt, who we are pleased to announce, has sold for 5 figures to a discerning breeder/international buyer/seller who can not wait to get him home. Avatar has been weaned and we look forward to his very promising future with his new owner. He has done his Sire proud!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK_22qC7rR0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

So excited for Calypso to shed her winter coat!!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here's some updated pictures of Impa.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cloud

AQHA, NFQHA, FQHA, and waiting for the American Buckskin registration to come through....

Not sure what I'll do with him. He's a little cow hocked so halter is out. I'm thinking about the trail classes and maybe some ranch type classes...


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook is a little over 7 months old. Today we had a tying lesson(for my black gelding) Rook was just there for moral support. Pretty sad when a 7 month old filly stands tied better than a 14 year old seasoned trail horse! The practice is good for both of them


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm excited to announce that Rhaego has gone off to be trained by Robin Gollehon for halter and yearling longe line. We may also do some in-hand trail depending on how far he gets on my limited budget. Robin says he's a super cute mover at the jog and lope and he's naturally fairly flat-kneed. She also says he has "the walk" which made me feel very good. I haven't taken any pictures of him lately because of fugly yearling/winter wooly stage, but this is an older picture of him, just to remind everyone what he looked like:


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Has anyone started a yearling page yet?? I just dont want to miss it!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't believe Elsa is going to be a yearling in just over 2 months. It seems like it wasn't so long ago that I was waiting FOREVER for her to arrive. 

I'll probably be doing some small shows with her this year, just for experience. I couldn't care less if we place, I would just like to expose her to as many different things as possible.

Don't have any updated pictures of Elsa, but I did snap a quick video of her being a goofball in the arena. I used the whip only to maintain distance, she needed no extra encouragement from me. 

Hopefully this works! (ETA: Forgive my terrible videographer skills)


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Lol if not I'll start one right now


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/2014-yearlings-542810/#post7008818

There. Made one. Now they can stop having to be embarrassed by their baby photos and can take new dashing ones.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

glynnis- she is looking very mature!! I cant believe how fast these babies grew!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry I've been a bit missing in action lately. I forgot my login for this site. So Harley aka Axton D is coming up 10 months old. He was weaned at 6 months and moved to be in a heard of other foals to learn socialisation skills. He is loving it and so very fluffy!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I dont remember, did you decide to geld him?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Delicious--Gah. Adorbs!!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

He will be but he is still entire currently


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

darkpony said:


> glynnis- she is looking very mature!! I cant believe how fast these babies grew!!


Thanks. It's so strange to see her in a herd of full-grown horses and be as tall or taller than many of them. I haven't measured her lately, but about a month and a half ago, she was 14.3 at the hindquarters and around 14.1 at the withers. She's leveled out, so I think she's at least 14.3 straight across right now, but she could be close to 15 hh now - which is mind boggling to me because that is how tall her dam is. 

DD, love Harley's fuzz! And he's looking gorgeous and humongous!


----------

